# What 8" Grizzly jointer should I buy?



## zrodimel (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm in the market for a new Jointer and I've narrowed my search to a 8" Grizzly. What I can't figure out is why they have four 8" models priced so close together with such similar features:

https://www.grizzly.com/compare?category=Jointers&preload=G0490|G0656|G0855|G0857

I get that two are parallelogram beds but beyond that all the small differences seem trivial. I don't mind spending the most on the G0490 if it's worth it, but I can't figure out if it is.

Does anyone else have the G0490, G0656, G0855, or G0857 and think it's better than the others?

This is my first jointer so I very well just might be missing something. 

Thanks for any insight you can provide!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had an 8" Grizzly. briefly ...*

I was going to enlarge my shop, but that didn't happen so I sold a whole mess of brand new Grizzly machines at not too much of a loss. The jointer I had was an 8" with the straight blades and it was smooth as glass. It was the cheapest one at the time.

http://www.grizzly.com/jointers
So..... You did not list the G0858, the 8" parallagram tables and spiral cutterhead.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Gri...nter-with-Spiral-Cutterhead-Mobile-Base/G0858

That's the one that combines all the best features and is still within the price of all the upper level ones. Those that have a spiral cutterhead rave about them so I would lean in that direction. :wink:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a GO490, and it is a very well made jointer, and I love the long bed, I do wish I would have gotten the spiral head but I can up grade it later for less then they charge with the cutter head in it, not by much but it can be easily done


I used to have a perfectly good Delta 6 inch jointer, I was in the process of finishing up new cherry cabinets for our house, I wanted to go either granite or quartz for the counter top, my wife had her heart set on an edge grain cherry butcher block top. One side of the kitchen has a 12 foot section, I told her I couldn't do it with my old jointer because the bed was too short, so she said to buy a new jointer (MY plan worked she got what she wanted and so did I)


I have quite a bit of Grizzly equipment in my shop, and all has been very good machines, and I have been pretty lucky there hasn't been any freight damage I have heard of. Well there was a couple times something minor was messed up but they sent the part with no questions asked


----------



## workthewood (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't speak for the rest of the Grizzly line up for 8" jointers, but I once owned the G0656 and it performed great right from the get-go. Everything was extremely accurate right out of the box. I since had to downsize so I had to part with it (boo-hoo).


----------



## lexadmn (Jan 5, 2018)

There is a good chance you may have a bit of time on your hands to ponder the differences after the order. I just cancelled my order (G0656) as the back order time was April 2019 - they hoped.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Of the four, I would choose the G0857 because the overall length is 76" and the price is less than the G0490. For that price though you might be able to get an old 12" jointer though. I bought a Northfield 12" jointer for a little less than that. It was made in 1966 but old machinery was just built better. No sheetmetal, it's all cast iron to the floor.


----------



## zrodimel (Mar 23, 2016)

lexadmn said:


> There is a good chance you may have a bit of time on your hands to ponder the differences after the order. I just cancelled my order (G0656) as the back order time was April 2019 - they hoped.


yikes  I don't like to hear that.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

zrodimel said:


> yikes  I don't like to hear that.





I have ordered machines from them that were supposed to be 2-3 months out, and then in a couple weeks I got emails they were on the way to my shop


I think it is kind of a worse case scenario, but they do sell out of jointers quite often it seems


After I ordered the 490 it was on hold for quite a while, in the mean time there was a fraudulent charge to my credit card so I got a new one, then I got thinking I had better tell them so I did, and then the girl said it shows to be shipped tomorrow, if I hadn't called her I would have been back ti the bottom of the list


----------



## BattleRidge (Jan 8, 2018)

I have the Grizzly G0490 and am well pleased with it. I purchased it from Craigslist Marketplace in great condition for $750 and was my first jointer. I haven't found anything I don't like it and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. I feel the parallelogram beds are a plus, really like the long table length, the features and design are great, seems to be a well-built machine, the built-in mobile base is quite helpful, dust collection works well and overall it is a pleasure to work with. I would like to add the shelix cutterhead to it at some point in time but at the present the straight knives are quite satisfactory so I haven't had the need to change.


----------



## zrodimel (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks, all!

It sounds like they're all good jointers and it might just come down to what's available when i'm ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Rayl (Dec 7, 2018)

I bought the G490 used and added the helical cutter head. I like the finish and the power. No lie, I'm a hobbyist, in my head I think I need better tools but I make stuff that people love and truth is my tools are better than me.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I have the 12 inch jointer / planer. I got mine with the carbide inserts head. (I don't remember the number and I'm too lazy to get up and go look.) 

I like the 857 due to the longer infeed table and the extra wide base cabinet. It appears that the 857 has a better dust control system. Not sure but it just looks that way. If Grizzly offers the 857 with the carbide insert heads I would pop the extra $500 or so now rather than later.


----------



## rob7 (Aug 30, 2019)

As to the Grizzly eight inch joiner offerings, here is my two cents.
The G0858 with helical cutters comes in one box and is pre-asembled excepting the On-Off Switch tower (verified by calling Grizzly sales).
Unless you have a crew of people to help you lift the heavy upper section, that benefit is greater that great. A second benefit is not having to mount the heavy 3 hp motor. The joiner could be lifted with a engine crane from say Harbor Freight, but the crane legs get in the way and require a lot of blocking.
There are two negatives. 1) The 858 comes with fixed wheels, the 490x comes with a swivel at one end. And 2) Grizzly uses proprietary carbide cutters that cost 3x as much as other similar sized carbide teeth. When I checked today 8/30/2019, 10 cutters from Grizzly were $90ish and 10 cutters from multiple other suppliers (same size but apparently not compatible) were $30ish. Good luck with your joiner. I'm planning to order the 858 today. Rob


----------



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

rob7 said:


> I'm planning to order the 858 today. Rob


Rob, good info, thanks. I didn't realize any of the Grizzly jointers came assembled, and as you say this could be a big deal for folks (like me) who need that. Did you get your 858, and any feedback on it? If it was dropped off on your driveway in front of your garage, were you able to push it into the garage by yourself? Any issues with it?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## rob7 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi Dave
I ordered the lift gate service and the driver was kind enough to wheel the unit into my garage. The box was not too difficult to remove, but the Jointer needs to be lifted off the crate section it was bolted to. Used the Harbor Freight 1-ton lift for that, picking up each end and working the crate out from under the unit. 
Honestly, having the unit 99.9% assembled was a God send, given that most jointers have to be lifted and placed on their stands. None of that here. Everything from the wheels up was assembled, excepting the off/on control box and post which took a couple of bolts to complete. The wiring was complete. 
One thing I did find out is that the cutters are not Grizzly custom items as they say, but off the shelf cutters. That means there is no need to purchase high priced cutters from Grizzly. I did this by taking one of the extra cutters that came with the jointer to a commercial tool supply who miked the units and confirmed they were off the shelf items. 
Just after getting the jointer unloaded, the weather and garage turned wicked cold, so I haven't had the opportunity to finish checking the unit for parallel or even running a board across it yet. Soon though after the Spring yard work and getting the garden in. 
That brings things up to date. Rob


----------



## tlarson (Apr 28, 2020)

*New Owner as well*

I live close enough to the WA warehouse/showroom that I went there yesterday and purchased an G0858. I spent about an hour looking at the various models. Since I have a long bed pickup, I had them load the machine in the back. I got it off my truck using my tractor and the bucket as the lift... Living remotely on acreage does have some advantages. I have to run the 240 service before I can plug it in. I expect to have it up and running by the weekend.


----------



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

rob7 said:


> Hi Dave
> I ordered the lift gate service and the driver was kind enough to wheel the unit into my garage. The box was not too difficult to remove, but the Jointer needs to be lifted off the crate section it was bolted to....


Great, thanks again. I'm thinking that may be the model for me as well, though I've got a steep driveway. I notice the Grizzly web site says to call them regarding interesting delivery situations, so I may do that and see if they have any thoughts. I have a guy I can pay to bring it down, if all else fails.

Dave


----------

